# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  [Video] Máy cắt hoa văn, sắt mỹ thuật EMC2000Pro

## Máy cắt CNC

video giới thiệu về máy cắt CNC EMC-2000pro



Liên hệ tư vấn: 0986.968.695

Chi tiết sản phẩm: https://hancatemc.com/may-cat-plasma-cnc-emc-2000.html
website: https://hancatemc.com

----------

